# Pregnant Pygmy



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

I have a pygmy doe due to kid February 5. This is my first time kidding. I'm kinda freaking out and was hoping I could get some help? How do I know when she's starting labor? She's started producing milk already, about 2-3 weeks ago...is that normal? My other doe is due February 22, but is bigger.
Any help and/or advice from people experienced would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

By "producing milk" are you saying she is bagging up and her udder is developing? Is this the first time kidding for the doe?

Usually when it gets close to time, there will be an amber colored discharge from her lady parts, swelling also. The doe will be showing signs of bearing down and pushing with the contractions.

In advance to delivery, the doe may make a nest by arranging straw/hay and scrapping out a hollow spot with her hooves and/or nose. The doe might get sort of restless, getting up and down more frequently, looking like she is trying to pee more than usual. Some people check the ligaments several times to see if they have softened or gone completely lax and disappearing.

From reading many of the post in the "Kidding Korral" and "Waiting Room" forums, it seems each doe has her own indications for getting ready for delivery. These are very educational forums to read for learning lots of useful information about kidding, complications, delivery, birthing after care, what to do when the newborns arrive and more.

P.S. Welcome to the Goat Spot


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

My girls sometimes get a small udder early and then usually it gets massive 1-2 days before. I can't help you on labor. I just had one of my pygmies deliver yesterday. I was out there and saw her big ole udder but she was due Feb 3rd so I figured I had a couple days. She wasn't acting different at all so I go back inside. An hour and a half later my husband came home to her delivering baby #2


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I am new to this forum. I joined yesterday because I’m hoping for some answers to questions pertaining a pregnant doe of mine. Not sure if due date, buck and doe are kept together. She’s lost mucous and her ligaments feel fairly mushy since yesterday. She’s lying around a lot but not contracting. She’s also licking and biting at her sides. A lot. Even pulling some hair out near her back end. Her udder isn’t full and tight yet but has grown over the last month. She’s been yawning a lot too and stretching and doesn’t want me to check her ligs. She’s usually very affectionate and loves attention. Do you think she’s close to kidding? Sorry for replying to this with my own questions, but I honestly have no clue how to start a thread of my own.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I should add that since suspecting pregnancy a month ago, we’ve built her a separate pen and have been keeping her in there since we’re unsure of her due date and our buck is quite aggressive with sexual behavior so we figured it was best to pen her alone. She has a heat lamp and fresh straw and water and we’ve upped her grain intake and feed her alfalfa flakes as well. I also add molasses to her water to encourage more hydration. I haven’t dewormed her because I’m not sure when she will kid and I don’t want to harm babies.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lindsay1983 said:


> I am new to this forum. I joined yesterday because I'm hoping for some answers to questions pertaining a pregnant doe of mine. Not sure if due date, buck and doe are kept together. She's lost mucous and her ligaments feel fairly mushy since yesterday. She's lying around a lot but not contracting. She's also licking and biting at her sides. A lot. Even pulling some hair out near her back end. Her udder isn't full and tight yet but has grown over the last month. She's been yawning a lot too and stretching and doesn't want me to check her ligs. She's usually very affectionate and loves attention. Do you think she's close to kidding? Sorry for replying to this with my own questions, but I honestly have no clue how to start a thread of my own.


Welcome Lisa1983, to make your own thread, go to Forums, pick an appropriate forum, e.g. waiting room, and click the brown button on the top right "post new thread". Good luck!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Welcome Lisa1983, to make your own thread, go to Forums, pick an appropriate forum, e.g. waiting room, and click the brown button on the top right "post new thread". Good luck!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> By "producing milk" are you saying she is bagging up and her udder is developing? Is this the first time kidding for the doe?
> 
> Usually when it gets close to time, there will be an amber colored discharge from her lady parts, swelling also. The doe will be showing signs of bearing down and pushing with the contractions.
> 
> ...


Yes, she's bagging up. I've actually been able to get some milk out of her udder. And yes, this is her, AND my, first kidding lol. I am owned (lol) by her and her twin sister, who is also pregnant. They are almost 2 years old. They were born 3/27/2019. I've had them since they were 4 months old. Her sister is not due for 3 weeks after Buttons (who is due 2/5/2021) but she seems larger. 
I can post pics of them if it will help anyone...
I will go look at those other posts. Thank you for letting me know. And thank you, too, for the friendly welcome!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

OpieDoodle said:


> My girls sometimes get a small udder early and then usually it gets massive 1-2 days before. I can't help you on labor. I just had one of my pygmies deliver yesterday. I was out there and saw her big ole udder but she was due Feb 3rd so I figured I had a couple days. She wasn't acting different at all so I go back inside. An hour and a half later my husband came home to her delivering baby #2


Awwww!!! That's awesome. I wish Buttons would just "give me babies" so I can calm down finally! I think I'll be okay with Snowflake delivering later this month, as long as I make it through Buttons. I do hooves in the beginning of the month, and January 2 when I checked them, Buttons was in milk and I could squeeze a small amount out. 
I'm going to post pics I'm getting ready to go take. Snowflake it's due 3 weeks AFTER Buttons, but looks TWICE as big!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

Lindsay1983 said:


> I should add that since suspecting pregnancy a month ago, we've built her a separate pen and have been keeping her in there since we're unsure of her due date and our buck is quite aggressive with sexual behavior so we figured it was best to pen her alone. She has a heat lamp and fresh straw and water and we've upped her grain intake and feed her alfalfa flakes as well. I also add molasses to her water to encourage more hydration. I haven't dewormed her because I'm not sure when she will kid and I don't want to harm babies.


I won't even pretend to say I know very much about goat pregnancy, but I DO know not to feed alfalfa unless it's something she's already used to getting fed every day. Too much calcium and/or protein.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

At this point I would get your kidding kit together if you haven't already. Please do NOT milk out mom, even to check prior to delivery. This can introduce bacteria into the orifice and cause mastitis. Some does carry wider than others, but the big doe may have a bunch in there. Good luck - we would love to see pics of the babies.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Just checking in to see how things are going. Have you gotten a kidding stall and kidding supplies ready for the upcoming delivery? Sometimes a doe goes into labor when you least expect it. They don't seem to give a hoot whether you just checked them an hour ago, when it's time, it's time.



GoofyGoat said:


> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> At this point I would get your kidding kit together if you haven't already. Please do NOT milk out mom, even to check prior to delivery. This can introduce bacteria into the orifice and cause mastitis. Some does carry wider than others, but the big doe may have a bunch in there. Good luck - we would love to see pics of the babies.


I have only done that once. And that was just to see. Im posting sme pics pre- and post getting pregnant below


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Just checking in to see how things are going. Have you gotten a kidding stall and kidding supplies ready for the upcoming delivery? Sometimes a doe goes into labor when you least expect it. They don't seem to give a hoot whether you just checked them an hour ago, when it's time, it's time.


Ye. I have them each their own sleeping place. And the security cameras up to watch. My kidding kit (2) is ready outside each stall, and the phone number of the vet and a long-time local goat raiser, since this is my first kidding . Is there anythng else i need? I will read that now. Thanks


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

I think we're going to have babies tonight! Buttons (the brown one), is pawing the ground, pushing her head into the wall, she did NOT come out of the camper all day today, separating from the herd, making noises I've NEVER heard her make, and she's restless and, as I call it when talking about my horse, stall walking!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lisa Scott said:


> I think we're going to have babies tonight! Buttons (the brown one), is pawing the ground, pushing her head into the wall, she did NOT come out of the camper all day today, separating from the herd, making noises I've NEVER heard her make, and she's restless and, as I call it when talking about my horse, stall walking!


Happy kidding, hope all goes well. You sound so excited, (highfive)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding! I’m excited for you!
Hope to see happy baby pics soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Did you have kids! How’s everything?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lisa Scott said:


> I think we're going to have babies tonight! Buttons (the brown one), is pawing the ground, pushing her head into the wall, she did NOT come out of the camper all day today, separating from the herd, making noises I've NEVER heard her make, and she's restless and, as I call it when talking about my horse, stall walking!


@Lisa Scott just checking in to ask if either doe has kidded yet and if so, how many males and females of each? Pictures would be nice, whether just of the still pregnant doe(s) or doe(s) with the new little ones. Thanks


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m curious too!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

Ugh!! No kids yet. 
But now I'm scared. Snowflake, the white doe, has some bloody discharge. Saw it this evening at feeding time. 
She's term, obviously, so I don't think it would be an abortion, and I'm seriously freaking out!!! I know about the mucus plug, but didn't say anything about blood.
Anyone?!?)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Sometimes when their cervix dilates there is some blood. How bloody are we talking? Like streaks of blood in mucus or blood witha hint of mucous?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Is there a string of reddish looking goo? It’s a sign that birth is near. Can you post some pictures? Just hit upload a file tab below the conversation box, it’ll prompt you to pick a picture. Then hit upload and it will post.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

mariella said:


> Sometimes when their cervix dilates there is some blood. How bloody are we talking? Like streaks of blood in mucus or blood witha hint of mucous?


It's just maybe the equivalent of a few drops on the "cup" of her vulva


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

I


GoofyGoat said:


> Is there a string of reddish looking goo? It's a sign that birth is near. Can you post some pictures? Just hit upload a file tab below the conversation box, it'll prompt you to pick a picture. Then hit upload and it will post.


 Can go back out to the barn, see if it's still there and take a photo. Sorry. Didn't think about taking a picture


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pictures help us see what you’re seeing. It really helps. We aren’t vets but will try to help as best we can. The first time my doe kidded I was nervous too, so you’re not alone here. We’ve all been through it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here’s a picture of One of my does right before she kidded with the “amber goo” so you have a frame of reference.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

I apologize for the quality. Lights are out, on timer, and I only had my headlamp lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay pictures, awesome! 
If she’s term, I’d keep a close eye out. It looks like she might be getting close to me but it’s a bit hard to tell because they’re dark
No, I wouldn’t be too worried it looks normal end of pregnancy discharge.
You might be having kids very soon. Do you have cameras in your barn?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay pictures, awesome!
> If she's term, I'd keep a close eye out. It looks like she might be getting close to me but it's a bit hard to tell because they're dark
> No, I wouldn't be too worried it looks normal end of pregnancy discharge.
> You might be having kids very soon. Do you have cameras in your barn?


Yeah. The lighting sucks out there at night. But it seems to be only a few drops. Yes, I have a security camera on BOTH my girls, hooked into my bedroom TV and on all night. Volume up so I can hear everything (to the annoyance of my husband, but he puts up with me anyway lol).
If it's still there during the daylight, I can try and get another pic. I'm just scared... My first kidding... And theirs too!!
And yes, they are both term, due last Friday, and the 19th


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Id plan to check the camera at least a couple times tonight. Usually once you see amber it’s about go time.
Once your doe starts actively pushing you should have your first kid within 30 minutes.(give or take 10) if she hasn’t had one by then you need to go in and check that they’re positioned correctly (Close your eyes and see with your fingers) you should feel 2hoofs and a nose. 99% of the time there’s no problems so don’t panic. 
There’s almost always someone awake here who can help.
You’ll be fine.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

No kids yet. Snowflake slept all night, except 2am when she got up to eat. I, on the other hand, hardly slept at all. Goats and horses are creatures of habit, so I'll wait until 10am to go feed and water like always, and will update then. I'll try to get another photo, too.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

taken this morning at feed time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep a close eye on her. 

The blood like that is concerning, are you sure she wasn’t in labor at one point without progress and just tired or the kids are not alive so labor stopped?

Had a doe once with a bit of blood, she was due anytime.
I wasn’t able to see if she had been struggling or not, washed up went in to find she was open and her kid was stuck.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It will not hurt her or make her go early, if you wash up, lube up and "go in" to check if she might be open. It might be uncomfortable for her, but you are not permanently hurting her. (like the ob/gyn said, "you might feel some pressure". HA!)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

I've got a security camera in the barn. I've not seen any sign of labor. Her sister is due now, she's not due until the 19th.
I've never checked INSIDE one of my girls. Not exactly sure HOW to do it. I've got someone local, but he's not answering phone. Of course!!
So... What do I do? What do I feel for??


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Keep a close eye on her.
> 
> The blood like that is concerning, are you sure she wasn't in labor at one point without progress and just tired or the kids are not alive so labor stopped?
> 
> ...


How would I know if the kids are alive or not?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are sure she hasn't shown any labor signs, she is most likely OK.​
If she doesn't stink and acting OK, you do not need to go in and check.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

One thing you might want to practice is (and this sounds silly) tie a doe up, close your eyes and practice feeling the goat. What the feet feel like, shoulders, head etc. If you have to "go in" and turn or reposition a baby- believe it or not, you might forget what a front vs. back foot feels or what the difference between a hip or shoulder!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> If you are sure she hasn't shown any labor signs, she is most likely OK.​
> If she doesn't stink and acting OK, you do not need to go in and check.


Okay. I'm almost positive she's not been in labor. I am very hands on with my girls. I literally put hands on them every day, twice a day at feeding times. Her vulva is just now swelling. As of this morning, she started showing that labor sign.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> One thing you might want to practice is (and this sounds silly) tie a doe up, close your eyes and practice feeling the goat. What the feet feel like, shoulders, head etc. If you have to "go in" and turn or reposition a baby- believe it or not, you might forget what a front vs. back foot feels or what the difference between a hip or shoulder!


I never thought about that. I just took for granted I would know and remember. But it definitely pays to be prepared. I'll do that some tomorrow. Good idea, @Goats Rock !!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

So, Snowflake has got some mucus on her lady parts. 
Kids coming soon, I hope!!
It seems never-ending


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

And the "Doe Code" endures......


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

You know, I read about "The"Doe Code" and thought, Nah. People just telling stories. It's a true, real thing, isn't it? I'm driving my husband crazy over my girls, and I know he's hoping kidding progresses faster than me, but just so I'll quit being this way.
Sorry, guys. First time goat grandma here lol. I'm just trying to figure it all out. 
Surely it can't be very much longer.....Can it?!?!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

This is her udder this morning.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The Doe Code is real! Especially if you are not sure of the due date- but even if you know when she was bred, there is an 8-10 day window! So, it can get very frustrating- especially if your spouse isn't quite as enamored with goats as you are.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

@Goats Rock - I think I'm going to tell the girls that I'm going on vacation.... She will have her kid(s) 2nite!! 
You seem pretty knowledgeable about goats, and y'all are nice and helpful, so thanks. I'm hoping to post pics of kids soon. I think Snowflake might be contacting. Not too intense yet though.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck! I’ll keep my fingers crossed she kids soon for you


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Lurking and waiting. First time goat Grandma to he here as well, and I'm learning that this Doe Code everyone posts about is definitely a real thing. All these posts about waiting and waiting and goats tricking us makes me crazy (in a good way) lol


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Lurking and waiting. First time goat Grandma to he here as well, and I'm learning that this Doe Code everyone posts about is definitely a real thing. All these posts about waiting and waiting and goats tricking us makes me crazy (in a good way) lol


Just to make myself feel better (STILL no kids), I googled and read several articles and stuff on the "Doe Code". 
To those of you who are a lot more goat educated than I, from the time her vulva starts swelling and I noticed mucus on her lady parts, approximately how long b4 she should start contractions and labor???


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, Lisa Scott, it can be hard to tell, each goat is different. They can get sort of swollen a few weeks before and sometimes immediately (within hours) of labor and delivery. Generally- once your goat kids, she should act the same way next time. (maybe!) I try and write down everything about each doe so at least I have some basis the next kidding season.

Your doe should kid soon- but .... (sorry, I wish there was a real answer)


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

It's really hard to say since every goat is different. And it's different for a FF vs a doe that has kidded before. I see pics of goats on here that look like their vulva is super swollen and could almost pop and I think there is no way this doe will make her due date, and then low and behold, she goes days past. Its nature at it's finest lol


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

@Goats Rock - There's ALWAYS a big but(t), isn't there?! lol. Thank you for your input. I'm a very meticulous record-keeper, so I've got plenty to look back on for future kiddings. This goat won't hold to form next year though. I swear, she does whatever she can to keep me well on my toes!!
@Coffee&Chickens - Thank you, too, for your input. Mother Nature loves to keep us guessing. I really need to learn that lesson!!

An update (if anyone cares lol): I could have sworn Snowflake would have delivered last night. She didn't sleep AT ALL, started laying down and getting up (at least 6 times) about 2am. And (though not pawing the ground) she started stomping her right hind leg, then her front one. I fell asleep about 530, and sometime between then and when I woke up at 8, she fell asleep. 
I told my husband I'm going to tell the girls I'm going on vacation, grab a suitcase, get in the car with him and drive into town, then hide in the backseat and sneak back in the house... The Doe Code will kick in and I'll have kids within 24 hours!! lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m curious, are you really getting in the car with a suitcase? That would be sooo funny! Somehow I think they would SMELL a ruse!
Good luck!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I'm curious, are you really getting in the car with a suitcase? That would be sooo funny! Somehow I think they would SMELL a ruse!
> Good luck!


Well, YEAH!! Then if neither one of them delivers in like 24 hours, then I'll be "home" from vacation. An added bonus- my husband will have to feed and water the goats and horses! Knowing MY girls, however, they probably would figure it out, and look at me when I go out with "that look". You know the one I'm talking about. The "How stupid do you think I am, woman?!" look. lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Let us know if you were able to trick them! :haha:


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

We've had no power since last Monday. Snowflake decided that yesterday was a good day to start to labor, and after checking on her every hour or so, went to sleep last night, and woke up to see this...

Doe Code wins again!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

We've had no power since last Monday. Snowflake decided that yesterday was a good day to start to labor, and after checking on her every hour or so, went to sleep last night, and woke up to see this...

Doe Code wins again!!
View attachment 199035
View attachment 199035


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on the twins!!!! Does or bucks?


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh my God! The little black leggings, my favorite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
The best kind of surprise!(doh)
So cute!:inlove:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! Dried and up and nursing! The best kind of kidding! Congratulations!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Best kind of surprise. And dry, nursing babies to boot. That's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> Oh my God! The little black leggings, my favorite.


IKR? I told my husband it looks like it's wearing pants!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

Snowflake delivered Sunday night/ Monday morning (the babies I've posted pics of above)
Buttons delivered Monday night/ Tuesday morning. 
2 healthy babies. However, she's rejected her babies for some reason. So these 2 are bottle babies.

Total count is:
2 bucking, 2 doelings. 
The first 2 are girls. Named Patches and Hazel.
These 2 are bucklings, named Punky (the solid white) and Stinkerton. (Originally we thought it was a doeling, and were gonna name it Tinkerbell. But I called it Stinkerbell. Figured it was a boy, and I just had to keep the "stink" part of the name!
Thanks for all your advice and support


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh. And I also forgot....
3 of the 4 are polled. 
Only the white buckling has horn nubs (don't know what they're really called, that's what I call them lol)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, congratulations on two more healthy kids! Little cuties, Stikerton and Punky! You will be busy now!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

Just wanted to share one more pic. This is my first kidding, I have 2 that mama is raising, and 2 that I'm bottle raising. Learning year for me!! I am just so freaking happy that we had no problems with either mama's or babies. Y'all are great here.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Dont let those bottle babies lie to you. They will act starving- over feeding is the biggest threat to bottle kids. They can drink themselves to death! (but, you are probably aware of that!);


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so glad all went well. I’d be freaking happy too!(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

